

Vellamo: The first mobile browser performance benchmark for Android - fredliu
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.quicinc.vellamo

======
fredliu
This is the mobile browser benchmark for Android, just released by Qualcomm
Innovation Center. How do you guys think about the results compared to other
general android benchmarks out there?

